# Norco Range vs. Seatpost



## r18k20 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all, I'm looking for the consensus on my conundrum. I'm the new owner of a large Norco Range. However, I'm concerned about how much seat post extension I need on this frame. I originally bought an XL but felt too stretched out even with a 40mm stem. So I exchanged it for a large. Is 10 inches of seat post extension too much for a Clydesdale rider? Am I placing the frame, post and myself in jeopardy?

The Range has a beefy seat tube mast. Does having the seat post inserted past the seat tube still apply? Or is it fine where it is? The seat post in question is a 410mm Thomson elite.

Thought I would add that I'm 6'2" with a 35" inseam and weigh 215lbs. Intended use of the bike is all mountain riding, hills, small rocks and roots. Nothing too crazy.

Here is a picture of the bike in question labelled with where the seat post is within the frame.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

As long as the seatpost has the minimum insertion length you should be fine. The Thompson is more than up to your 215lbs. 

You might think about a dropper seatpost for descents to get you off the saddle even more.


----------



## r18k20 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Bike Whisperer. The shop I purchased the bike from also agrees with you. I’m happy to hear I have nothing to worry about. I probably will end up getting a dropper seatpost in the Spring.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Given there is 17mm difference in reach or 20mm difference on TTH between the L and the XL, I'm surprised they felt that different, especially with a shorter stem on the bigger bike.

However, that does look fine as it is.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Looks good to me…..


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

I think your pretty skinny to be calling yourself a Clydesdale...


----------



## beandogg (Feb 9, 2014)

r18k20,

don't mean to change the subject, but how do you like your new bike? I am thinking about getting the same model.

brandon


----------



## r18k20 (Dec 19, 2010)

beandogg said:


> r18k20,
> 
> don't mean to change the subject, but how do you like your new bike? I am thinking about getting the same model.
> 
> brandon


Unfortunately there has been snow and very cold weather in my part of the world since I bought it. I haven't had much time on the saddle to give an evaluation. The components will get the job done but are nothing special. I can't speak for the fork and shock as every time I go out the cold (-15 to -24 Celsius) makes them stiff and unresponsive.

I will add that nothing appears to be flimsy or poorly built. Norco makes quality bikes. I believe you are best to find a Norco dealer and go for a test ride to determine if the bike is right for you.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Back on the subject: from your pic, your post is not inserted past the main top tube and seat tube junction, but only past the brace/seat tube junction. As a Clyde about your size, I prefer to have insertion past the top tube junction to lower the stress on the upper portion of the seat tube and welds. Sure, the Thomson will handle it but your frame may not. 

My Specialized XXL Stumpy FSR frame actually has an observation hole below that joint to verify the post is at least that deep. I would not be comfortable with a seat post minimum insertion line and would ignore it unless it got the post below that junction. YMMV


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah...the frame will give before the Thomson will. Pretty sure you could attach a Thomson component to a nuke and it would survive the explosion.


----------

